# 2012 230Rs Slideout Versions



## Johncn (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello,

We are negotiating with a couple of dealers on a 2012 230RS, and have noticed a difference that none of the dealers can seem to explain with any certainty. Two of the units we are looking at are the same year, have the same options listed (as far as we can tell), and have two completely different looks to the king slideout in the rear.

*Question(s):* What is the difference in these two types of trailer? Is one 230RS "newer" than the other, despite having the same model year? Is on better than the other, or associated with a different set of options for the 230RS?

*Dealer 1*

Some of the 230RS models have three windows in the slide out, like the Dealer #1 has here:










*Dealer 2*

While others of the same listed year, like this one, only have the two side windows:










If there are differences besides the obvious number of windows, I'd love to know pre-purchase. If for no other reason, it would allow me to compare my offers apples-to-apples.

Thanks in advance for your collective wisdom.

Johncn


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

The trailer in the top photo is the newer version. Keystone sometimes makes mid-year changes without notice. The trailer in the lower photo may only be a few months older, but is probably the one I would pick. I can't see why they would make you put your head up against a window. How could you sit up in bed and read? Anyway, you can see the manufacturing date of the trailer on the yellow sticker that's stuck to the side of the trailer, in the front on the driver's side. There may be other differences that you didn't notice, such as the cabinet colors, flooring, and the front cap (brown vs. white). The cabinet color is a dead giveaway in those photos - the top one has the "honey maple" color upper which is paired with a walnut colored lower cabinet. The bottom photo has the older cherry color which initially was paired with "touch of butter rum" (white) upper cabinets. Lots of yucks from customers with that color combo, so it got ditched for the current scheme.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

X2 on everything Insomniak said.

We have the slide with two windows, and just this past weekend when we were sleeping in it, I was questioning whether I would like the third window. There might be times when it would be nice to have the view out the rear of the trailer, but for sleeping I think I prefer the larger windows at each side, with more cross ventilation available.


----------



## Johncn (Apr 20, 2012)

Insomniak said:


> The trailer in the top photo is the newer version. Keystone sometimes makes mid-year changes without notice. The trailer in the lower photo may only be a few months older...





> We have the slide with two windows, and just this past weekend when we were sleeping in it, I was questioning whether I would like the third window. There might be times when it would be nice to have the view out the rear of the trailer, but for sleeping I think I prefer the larger windows at each side, with more cross ventilation available.


Both of your responses make sense to me. Thanks very much!

In reading the fine print on rig #2 it shows a June 2011 arrival date at the dealer, so that would support the newer ones having three windows in the slide...which is certainly is more common in current searches.

We are personally leaning toward the older model, and in fact, would love it if all the cabinets and "wood" could be white. ;-)

Fast response to my first post. I am new here, but am a moderator for several online communities. It's nice to see this level of participation by members.

Regards,

Johncn


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Johncn said:


> Fast response to my first post. I am new here, but am a moderator for several online communities. It's nice to see this level of participation by members.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Johncn


You will find that we are a very responsive bunch.

Good luck in your choice of trailer and don't be a stranger after you get it, we would love to here how you like or dislike the version you pick.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

I picked the rear window model because when I use it without putting the slide out I still get plenty of light and a panorama view. It makes a short trailer feel longer.
I don't think you can "sit up and read" under the rear cabinet model. Get a backrest pillow for that.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

cdawrld said:


> I picked the rear window model because when I use it without putting the slide out I still get plenty of light and a panorama view. It makes a short trailer feel longer.
> I don't think you can "sit up and read" under the rear cabinet model. Get a backrest pillow for that.


Ahh, good points. It does look like those cabinets on the back wall sit kinda low. Our previous rear slide model had one big window in the rear, cabinets on the passenger side, and headboard with a shelf on the driver's side. The shelf was high enough that you could sit up and read or whatever. One of my few remaining pleasures in life - fall asleep while reading or watching television...


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

We discovered the same changes in style that you have when looking at the 2012 250rs. In addition to the back window and side cabinets, the flooring changed as well. The earlier 2012 had a "faux wood floor" vinyl floor, the newer one a "cobblestone" vinyl floor. Again as mentioned, the upper cabinets changed from the whitish "buttercream" to a glazed maple that blends a bit more with the main cabinets.

We did go with the newer version. I do like the back window on the bed... Let's more light in and gives you another view. The day/night shades offer plenty of privacy should you be close to someone else. I like the fact that DH and I have our own cabinets- we just pack our clothes right into them... I have a bin for under garments/socks and then things like shorts, jeans, t-shirts, etc. can be folded in there as well. Coats, fleece... Bulky items get hung up in the closet. Makes packing very easy and automatic storage!

Our old trailer had WHITE vinyl floors-had to sweep twice a day to keep up with pine needles and dirt. It is amazing the way the cobblestone floor hides the dirt. I sweep once a day now and am amazed at what I don't see all over the floor! Now hat think about it - I should sweep twice a day!!









Good luck making your choice and have fun with it!!

S


----------



## Johncn (Apr 20, 2012)

2girls4mom said:


> We discovered the same changes in style that you have when looking at the 2012 250rs.We did go with the newer version. I do like the back window on the bed... Let's more light in and gives you another view. The day/night shades offer plenty of privacy should you be close to someone else. I like the fact that DH and I have our own cabinets- we just pack our clothes right into them... Our old trailer had WHITE vinyl floors-had to sweep twice a day to keep up with pine needles and dirt. It is amazing the way the cobblestone


Thanks for your perspective. I guess in the middle of the model year's production Keystone had a series of design changes. Makes sense, but odd in the lens of car buying, as changes would always be (or almost always be) for a new production year. Different product, different cycle, and smaller market, so probably more ability to retool production and supply.

We live in Florida. One of the things we liked about prior Outback models was the white cabinets. We will be using it mostly - at least initially - for use in the Florida Keys, and all our home cabinets in Florida are white...but we also wanted a new TT, not used, so we think the 2012 230RS is a good choice for us. Like the floor plan. Wish we could get the larger one with the extra slide out, but it's beyond our TV's rating.

We now have a deposit down on the "older" one and are happy with our choice. We're traveling for work, but will update with pictures and so on when we pick it up.

Thanks for your responses. Next issues? Need a screen room and a weight distribution / anti-sway hitch! I'll post elsewhere for those, but appreciate everyone's helpful feedback on the model year differences.

Johncn


----------



## Beachnut (Nov 9, 2010)

We own a 2010 230RS and my wife has the back slide out, while I get the *double bed* in the toy hauler. It works great for us as she kicked me out of "our" bed years ago for snoring, twitching, and generally keeping her awake all night. One thing I noticed about our rear slide is that when the trailer is level, the rear slide fully extended has just a bit of slope (unlevel) towards the rear / headboard end of the slide. I bet they did this on purpose so water would run back and off, and not forward into the trailer. If it is going to rain, I even purposely put a slight rearward slope to the trailer level to insure that water goes back, and not towards the seal. (Never had it leak, or be a problem while camping in torential rain storms, that lasted a full week!).

My point of this is that I would never want to sleep with my head lower than my feet, and having the head board on the "lower" end, would be problematic for me. My wife does not care at all, and says it is not noticeable at all, (but then she lays head low at the beach all the time too,, did I mention she is a beautiful BLONDE)...







But for me, I would put my feet at the headboard end, and have my head at the upper end. Which would defeat the windows view mostly, too. I would think that third window would also make it more cold in the end bunk, as the windows have very little insulating capacity as apposed to insulated trailer wall. Yet, I really like the new style 230rs with its curved ceiling and hopefully improved front cap, having that end window really would bring light in when the trailer is closed up, too. (I have pulled the rear slide in while camping in it overnight due to extreem high winds in the Mojave Desert, it helped a lot with the tail waging the dog shake effect).

Make SURE you get a printed price quote from HolmanRV.com to take with you to the dealers, as Holman's price will get you in the ballpark of "reality" real fast with any dealer. I live in California, and even paying for a 230rs to be shipped over here, from Ohio, Holmans price was unbeatable by the dealer, but it sure got me to their rock bottom price, without all the usual haggling hassle! Just hand the sales person the printed Holman quote, (including there shipping quote, which runs high), and say, *IF* you can match this, we might be in the neighborhood of a deal!!!! Then watch them cringe, and tell you their manager will have to look this over...

All in all, the 230rs is one fantastic trailer! It tows great, and goes off roadiing real well too! We have had it for 19 months, and made 18 trips so far, many of those were 3 week long trips, so our trailer is being well used.

Beachnut


----------



## Beachnut (Nov 9, 2010)

Funny, we must have been typing replies at the same time!

We too, wish we could have the 28rs, but its length, and weight, were just too big of a compromise to make as for us, getting our 230rs into the way "Outback" gold prospecting regions was a BIG consideration!!! I have taken our 230rs on many a dirt road, and creek crossing, and it's length has never bottomed out!

I would still look to holman for a price quote... There still might be time to negotiate..

My best easy improvement / upgrade was to put velcro around the inside edge of the toy hauler door frame, and attach a large screen fabric to it. So we can drop the toy hauler door, and have this fantastic ventilation, and view, with no bugs! If we ever leave the door open at night, we do put an aluminum tent support pole under one of the rubber toy hauler door stops to prop the door up off the ground a couple feet as I did not want to invite racoons, or worse, to walk up that ramp, and visit me at night!









Beachnut


----------



## Johncn (Apr 20, 2012)

Beachnut said:


> We own a 2010 230RS and my wife has the back slide out, while I get the *double bed* in the toy hauler. It works great for us ...My point of this is that I would never want to sleep with my head lower than my feet, and having the head board on the "lower" end, would be problematic for me. ....All in all, the 230rs is one fantastic trailer! It tows great, and goes off roadiing real well too! We have had it for 19 months, and made 18 trips so far, many of those were 3 week long trips, so our trailer is being well used.


Hey Beachnut,

I don't have the separation issue in my marriage, as we are "nesters". ;-) I definitely would have a problem with head lower than feet, though, so will have to see if that happens with ours. Appreciate the tips.

Sounds from your handle here that we share some interests, although I am lucky enough to have a beautiful wife with black, not blond hair...lol We live right on the beach in Cocoa Beach area. Great little beach park there called Jetty Park (at Port Canaveral) where the port meets the Atlantic. They have about 100 RV sites. We are camping mostly in the Keys for the fishing, not for the beach...which we have in spades where we live. We're using campgrounds where we can tie up our boat by the camper. Drop me an IM (or equivalent) if you are in Florida and want to compare slideouts.









Johncn


----------

